

On the Origin of Circuits (2007) - djoldman
http://www.damninteresting.com/on-the-origin-of-circuits/#

======
zb
There's an interesting extended discussion about this experiment in Richard
Gabriel's essay "Design Beyond Human Abilities" as well:

[http://dreamsongs.com/Files/DesignBeyondHumanAbilitiesSimp.p...](http://dreamsongs.com/Files/DesignBeyondHumanAbilitiesSimp.pdf)

